# Lf: anyone in a dishwasher business ?



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking to replace a dishwasher and wondering if anyone sells a used one or new one and can install it. Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can pick one up and install it yourself. Pay HomeD $20 for the use of their van if you done have the mean to move it.
Once you have installed one you will laugh at how easy it is.
Just one hot supply compression fitting (shut off should be under your kitchen sink), one waste line on hose clamp, and one electrical splice in a junction box. Two screws to the counter.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at hd and most of their dw is pay for delivery or at least the cheapest ones...don't know why, interesting and at least u have to wait for 4 days for delivery.



gklaw said:


> You can pick one up and install it yourself. Pay HomeD $20 for the use of their van if you done have the mean to move it.
> Once you have installed one you will laugh at how easy it is.
> Just one hot supply compression fitting (shut off should be under your kitchen sink), one waste line on hose clamp, and one electrical splice in a junction box. Two screws to the counter.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes you can get great deals on appliances at that Sears outlet store over by Lougheed Mall.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bien my family is in the appliances business. I don't think I can advertise the business on here? So if you want I can give you the number over pm.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Bien my family is in the appliances business. I don't think I can advertise the business on here? So if you want I can give you the number over pm.


No rule on non-fish related businesses. So post away. Would probably benefit a lot of us.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Bien my family is in the appliances business. I don't think I can advertise the business on here? So if you want I can give you the number over pm.


Please do...thanks


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I was waiting on a pm from you lol.

Luu Appliances 604-254-1141


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol...sorry I have been busy doing little things and forgot. Ill will give them a call..thanks



Nicole said:


> I was waiting on a pm from you lol.
> 
> Luu Appliances 604-254-1141


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can actually post their business info in the yellow pages section


----------



## uraniumman (Mar 30, 2020)

I have recently bought myself a new one so I am selling my 5-year-old Bosch. The new Bosch 300 Series SHEM63W55N is the best dishwasher for most people. Its racks are more spacious and easier to load with all shapes and sizes of dishes than those of other models at this price. Bosch makes some of the most reliable dishwashers, and the customer service is more helpful than average. So it's very qualitative, but I don't already need it, because I have a small family and a little dishes to wash. If you want a new dishwasher you can access ianboer.com.au.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

uraniumman said:


> I have recently bought myself a new one so I am selling my 5 year old Bosch.


The original post is from 2013. I think he has probably found one by now.


----------

